# Hoy no circula



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Can anyone who regularly rides the metro rail/metro bus comment on how the recent 'Hoy No Circula' changes are affecting things ? Are the crowds much worse ? Thanks.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

chuck846 said:


> Can anyone who regularly rides the metro rail/metro bus comment on how the recent 'Hoy No Circula' changes are affecting things ? Are the crowds much worse ? Thanks.


Weekday morning and evening rush hours are definitely more crowded. Afternoons are slightly more crowded when schools are dismissed. This applies to both the Metro and Metrobus. Taxis are also being restricted so expect 20% fewer to be available during the the midday hours. Sitios seem to be less affected than the street taxis. I also had 1 taxi refuse my fare because of the short distance involved. The situation seems to have improved some after the first week as workers have now become more accustomed to the restrictions and have modified their commutes.


----------

